# Supercélula na região de Aveiro (LP supercell) - 18 Outubro 2015



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 17:37)




----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 17:59)




----------



## gunner16 (18 Out 2015 às 18:00)

Um pequeno timelapse em Aveiro...


----------



## dj_teko (18 Out 2015 às 18:42)

A chegar ao porto?


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 18:42)

Foto tirada agora


----------



## stormiday (18 Out 2015 às 19:08)

Finalmente segue uma foto da tal célula quando ela estava sobre a zona de Aveiro.




sube imagenes


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Out 2015 às 19:11)

Mais umas fotos da célula:


----------



## skinnedpt (18 Out 2015 às 19:12)

O vídeo está uma treta, foi com iphone na vertical mas percebem a rotação e logo no inicio do filme a nuvem bastante baixa. (em fullscreen).


----------



## Miguel96 (18 Out 2015 às 19:50)

Aqui estão as fotos da caçada de hoje até Ovar .

Paramos (Espinho)- vista Sul





Cortegaça (Ovar) - vista Sul






Nesta fotografia é possível visualizar algumas funnel clouds ao longe na base


----------



## Gerofil (18 Out 2015 às 19:58)

Trajeto...


----------



## João Pedro (18 Out 2015 às 22:43)

Célula de Aveiro ao final do dia:



Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Storm clouds. Porto, 18-10-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Out 2015 às 00:41)

Deixo aqui uma foto com contraste aumentado para melhor definição, da possível formação de uma *Wall Cloud* , a foto foi tirada a cerca de 40km de distância.


----------



## manchester (19 Out 2015 às 02:29)

Como disse anteriormente estive no Domingo na zona de Aveiro e filmei algo que poderá ter sido 1 tornado ou não. Como não tive ainda oportunidade de ver o vídeo, deixo fotos da zona onde estava...


----------



## Vince (19 Out 2015 às 16:34)

Radar e satélite

14:35z-18:30z






14:25z-17:45z


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Out 2015 às 16:56)

Deixo aqui mais 3 fotos da célula

17:43H




17:45H




17:50H


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2015 às 17:23)

Bons registos!


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Out 2015 às 21:30)

Curtíssimo timelapse ainda sobre a base rotacional da célula de ontem, pena na altura não ter continuado a fotografar... 

Ver em HD 1080p

Com velocidade ainda superior:


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2015 às 21:44)

Vídeo partilhado no Facebook do MeteoPT por Marcos Dias.


Tinha mesmo um aspecto agressivo.


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2015 às 21:48)

Foto que fiz ontem à super célula de Aveiro vista de Vila do Conde já depois do pôr do sol, uma bigorna extensa com dezenas de Km:


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2015 às 22:00)

Snifa disse:


> Foto que fiz ontem à super célula de Aveiro vista de Vila do Conde já depois do pôr do sol, uma bigorna extensa com dezenas de Km:



Que espectáculo.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Out 2015 às 22:22)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vídeo partilhado no Facebook do MeteoPT por Marcos Dias.
> 
> 
> Tinha mesmo um aspecto agressivo.


Agressivo e espetacular!


----------



## manchester (20 Out 2015 às 02:36)

Filmado no Domingo, estava num casamento e fui surpreendido por esta célula, peço desculpa pelas imagens mas foi tudo muito rápido, daí estar muito tremido.
É 1 video timelapse porque era bastante grande (se alguem pretender posso publicar o original na boa).
Peço é que vejam sem som, lol porque me esqueci de o retirar quando fiz upload no youtube.
Espero poder corresponder à vossa curiosidade sobre este fenómeno 
Para ver em HD em 1080p


----------



## manchester (20 Out 2015 às 13:04)

Restante vídeo...


----------



## manchester (21 Out 2015 às 09:56)

Gerofil disse:


> Trajeto...




A altura do avistamento do fenómeno foi por volta das 17h35m e a minha localização na altura era esta:






Acho que vou dar conhecimento ao IPMA na página de fenómenos atmosféricos.


----------



## jpmartins (21 Out 2015 às 11:15)

Deixo também o meu contributo, a célula vista da Praia da Vagueira.
Houve direito a granizo e tudo


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2015 às 18:01)

manchester disse:


> Acho que vou dar conhecimento ao IPMA na página de fenómenos atmosféricos.



 Sem dúvida, até pensei que alguém já tivesse enviado um relato relativo a este fenómeno.



jpmartins disse:


> a célula vista da Praia da Vagueira



Impressionante, a primeira imagem foi captada no início?


----------



## Snifa (22 Out 2015 às 18:28)

Mais uma foto que fiz em Vila do Conde à super célula de Aveiro no passado domingo, uma visão e enquadramento "diferentes". 

A célula está ao fundo à esquerda do farol.

Filtro ND de 10 stops com 20 segundos de exposição:







Minha galeria no FineArt- Portugal ( podem inscrever-se é gratuito, contudo as fotos estão sujeitas à aprovação dos curadores/screeners)

http://www.fineart-portugal.com/author/231


----------

